# Asus b85mg replacement



## dfizams (Nov 11, 2016)

My asus b85mg is kaput. Bought in jan 2015. Kindly let me know whether i should replace it with the same motherboard or is there any other better alternative. Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2016)

Your motherboard should still be under warranty. Just send it for RMA and wait for a replacement from ASUS(same or not).


----------



## dfizams (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot. Yes, it's still under warranty, 3 years. Sending for RMA.


----------

